# Hyatt now has a buy back program



## bdh

I don't know the details of the program, but here's the link to their website on the topic.









						Exit Specialists Are Here to Help
					

Hyatt Residence Club is doling out some serious #VacationEnvy. Check it out!




					www.hyattresidenceclub.com


----------



## PerryKing

??  We will see about that !  Maybe don't get to excited about it.  Even if legit,  maybe they are only interested in buy backs at properties where they trying to sell the Portfolio Points program !
Since I do have my 3 bedroom peak ski week 11 at HMSS Breckenridge for sale here on TUG I sent an email to the Hyatt.com/ Exit address listed on the site,  I will see what happens next.  I'm guessing however I will not be very impressed !  

Thanks


----------



## ivywag

bdh said:


> I don't know the details of the program, but here's the link to their website on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit Specialists Are Here to Help
> 
> 
> Hyatt Residence Club is doling out some serious #VacationEnvy. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hyattresidenceclub.com


It doesn't really say that it's a "buyback."  I read it as an offer to help you sell your unit-probably for a fee. It is pretty short on details!  You can be sure that it will benefit Marriott.


----------



## PerryKing

You are right on I believe !!


----------



## CPNY

ivywag said:


> It doesn't really say that it's a "buyback."  I read it as an offer to help you sell your unit-probably for a fee. It is pretty short on details!  You can be sure that it will benefit Marriott.


Wouldn’t be surprised if Marriott is buying units to add into a common currency program with inventory they own. legally they probably can’t but who knows.


----------



## PerryKing

_However Like IVTWIG posted above it appears to not be a "BUY BACK " program but a "help you Exit " program. _


----------



## TravelTime

I just sold back a Hyatt Windward Point to Hyatt.


----------



## PerryKing

Well that's great, please tell us some of the details, did you sell it through Hyatt and their new "EXIT " service? or  did Hyatt actually buy  it from you ?    or did you maybe actually "trade it in" to buy into the portfolio points program.  
Thank you.


----------



## SteelerGal

I’m not surprised.  Since purchasing Vistana, a deedback program is now offered.  It’s been an option available to Marriott owners. You basically have to pay the next years MF for deedback.


----------



## TravelTime

I called the resale operations for Marriott, Vistana and Hyatt. Hyatt is purchasing the week from me for $5400. It is an annual Diamond week at Windward Point in Key West. The transaction takes about 90 days to close. Hyatt will assume MFs in 2021 so 2020 was my last year of paying MFs. I am happy to answer any other questions.


----------



## PerryKing

Do you have their phone number please?


----------



## bdh

PerryKing said:


> Do you have their phone number please?



Info from the Hyatt link:

_To speak to an Exit Specialist about your options, call toll-free +1 833.‍891.‍9412, 9:00 AM‍–‍5:00 PM Monday through Thursday, 10:00 AM‍–‍5:00 PM Friday, Eastern Time_


----------



## TravelTime

I called the number on this link:









						Marriott Vacation Club
					

Exciting vacations at over 50 resorts in 7 countries.




					www.marriottvacationclub.com


----------



## bradj

TravelTime said:


> I called the resale operations for Marriott, Vistana and Hyatt. Hyatt is purchasing the week from me for $5400. It is an annual Diamond week at Windward Point in Key West. The transaction takes about 90 days to close. Hyatt will assume MFs in 2021 so 2020 was my last year of paying MFs. I am happy to answer any other questions.



I just sold my Platinum week 20 Beach House 2000 points back to Hyatt for $5400 net on March 10th, 2020.   ($6150 minus $750 closing expenses.) 60 t0 120 days to close depending on which agent you talk to. I talked to 4. Also there is some confusing info on the return of your prepaid maintenance fees. Also depends on which agent you talk to. Any real answers to that? Hyatt is claiming to be buying and exercising FROR for all Hyatt resales. Not true. When cornered, they (Hyatt/Marriott) admitted they have a "threshold" at which they will NOT buy a unit back. Very misleading. My advice for all Sunset Harbor deeded owners is to NEVER give up a deeded week to Hyatt or participate in any Portfolio Points program. Your weeks are far too valuable.


----------



## travelhacker

bradj said:


> I just sold my Platinum week 20 Beach House 2000 points back to Hyatt for $5400 net on March 10th, 2020.   ($6150 minus $750 closing expenses.) 60 t0 120 days to close depending on which agent you talk to. I talked to 4. Also there is some confusing info on the return of your prepaid maintenance fees. Also depends on which agent you talk to. Any real answers to that? Hyatt is claiming to be buying and exercising FROR for all Hyatt resales. Not true. When cornered, they (Hyatt/Marriott) admitted they have a "threshold" at which they will NOT buy a unit back. Very misleading. My advice for all Sunset Harbor deeded owners is to NEVER give up a deeded week to Hyatt or participate in any Portfolio Points program. Your weeks are far too valuable.


The amounts they are paying is so much higher than I would have thought. I could have bought a week 20 at Windward Pointe this time last year for $2500 ALL in....kinda wish I would have pulled the trigger on it, I just didn't see week 20 as a week that would have much demand.


----------



## Sapper

I wonder if they are only buying units they can dump into the Portfolio Program. For example, if you called up with a High Sierra unit, would they take it or say thanks but no thanks?

@PerryKing did you ever call?  What did they say?


----------



## bradj

travelhacker said:


> The amounts they are paying is so much higher than I would have thought. I could have bought a week 20 at Windward Pointe this time last year for $2500 ALL in....kinda wish I would have pulled the trigger on it, I just didn't see week 20 as a week that would have much demand.



FYI Just to brag a little bit, I bought the Beach House week 20 I just sold for $5400 off of Ebay 3 years ago for $10 (ten) dollars. At the time it was a silver week 1400 points. About a1/12 years ago Hyatt made it a platinum week, 2000 points. It gets even better. It came to me with prepaid maintenance fees, the 1400 points AND a one week reservation at Sunset Harbor! Even at $10 Hyatt did not exercise their First Right of Refusal.  I did let the previous owner keep the Sunset Harbor reservation that he had made that came with my deal as a guest of mine. This whole deal was a matter of l-u-c-k. I just happened to be on Ebay when the "buy it now" for $10 popped up.


----------



## JanT

Why do you think this?  For the right price from Hyatt I would probably sell our Sunset Harbor week to them.



bradj said:


> My advice for all Sunset Harbor deeded owners is to NEVER give up a deeded week to Hyatt or participate in any Portfolio Points program. Your weeks are far too valuable.


----------



## alameda94501

Sapper said:


> I wonder if they are only buying units they can dump into the Portfolio Program. For example, if you called up with a High Sierra unit, would they take it or say thanks but no thanks?



I'm pretty sure they need more High Sierra units right now.  I think they've only got around 20 unit-weeks.  Not sure what they would do with a non-platinum/non-diamond week.


----------



## bdh

bradj said:


> My advice for all Sunset Harbor deeded owners is to NEVER give up a deeded week to Hyatt or participate in any Portfolio Points program. Your weeks are far too valuable.



Hyatt must need inventory at HSH for their points program as they've been exercising ROFR the past couple of months - and the ROFR price continues to climb.


----------



## AJCts411

My observations for Sunset, there is a high demand for the gold/platinum weeks, and almost as much for the silver weeks.  From what the salesman disclosed inadvertently at a owners update, I'm reading between the lines, that HPP does not have the inventory for demand...no surprise there...and most likely to exercise ROFR at anything too low.  Too low...my estimate is under the association owed listings, about 5-6K , perhaps.


----------



## JanT

Just out of curiosity I sent the resale operations office an email this morning about a potential buyback of our Hyatt Sunset Harbor week.  I will report here what they say.



AJCts411 said:


> My observations for Sunset, there is a high demand for the gold/platinum weeks, and almost as much for the silver weeks.  From what the salesman disclosed inadvertently at a owners update, I'm reading between the lines, that HPP does not have the inventory for demand...no surprise there...and most likely to exercise ROFR at anything too low.  Too low...my estimate is under the association owed listings, about 5-6K , perhaps.


----------



## dahntahn

Called Hyatt resale and they have a deedback program for anyone who wants to give their weeks back for free, just to get out from under the maintenance fees.  They may be buying some weeks back, but offered nothing for my 3 Beach House weeks [diamond, platinum, gold]  and my one Coconut week.  [week 2 gold].


----------



## Sapper

alameda94501 said:


> I'm pretty sure they need more High Sierra units right now.  I think they've only got around 20 unit-weeks.  Not sure what they would do with a non-platinum/non-diamond week.



For some reason I thought the High Sierra was excluded from from HPP. I went back through the documentation, and sure enough, there it is. I guess I was thinking the Mountain Lodge, my mistake.


----------



## bdh

dahntahn said:


> Called Hyatt resale and they have a deedback program for anyone who wants to give their weeks back for free, just to get out from under the maintenance fees.  They may be buying some weeks back, but offered nothing for my 3 Beach House weeks [diamond, platinum, gold]  and my one Coconut week.  [week 2 gold].


They bought Beach House and a Windward Pointe weeks back - and now they say a deed back program.  Sounds like they pick and choose when to do a buy back just the way they pick and choose when to do a ROFR - expect it's some formula of how much money they have to spend and how many points they need to dump into HPP.  When they don't have money in their check book, they don't buy and say they're only accepting deed backs.


----------



## PerryKing

They are not "currently "  interested in a premier ski week at Hyatt Main Street Station - Breckenridge.   So you can figure that one out .


----------



## ResaleExpert

travelhacker said:


> The amounts they are paying is so much higher than I would have thought. I could have bought a week 20 at Windward Pointe this time last year for $2500 ALL in....kinda wish I would have pulled the trigger on it, I just didn't see week 20 as a week that would have much demand.


For a while (late 2019 and early 2020) Hyatt WAS buying some back; mostly best prices at Sunset Harbor and Beach House where there is virtually no Residence Club Inventory AND they have a newer very expensive office in Key West to sell Portfolio Points.  As of Covid they have NOT exercised their ROFR for ANY resales that I have sold or know of.  Likely reallocated those funds to ongoing operations.  Marriott Vacation Club had announced in Sept. that they allocated 200 million for buybacks across Marriott, Westin & Hyatt.  With very few (if any) Portfolio sales they do not have a need to buy back and put Residence Club buy backs in to Portfolio.


----------



## bradj

ResaleExpert said:


> For a while (late 2019 and early 2020) Hyatt WAS buying some back; mostly best prices at Sunset Harbor and Beach House where there is virtually no Residence Club Inventory AND they have a newer very expensive office in Key West to sell Portfolio Points.  As of Covid they have NOT exercised their ROFR for ANY resales that I have sold or know of.  Likely reallocated those funds to ongoing operations.  Marriott Vacation Club had announced in Sept. that they allocated 200 million for buybacks across Marriott, Westin & Hyatt.  With very few (if any) Portfolio sales they do not have a need to buy back and put Residence Club buy backs in to Portfolio.


Have any HRC owners with commitment letters from HVCI Resale Operations closed and cashed in on Hyatt's repurchase offer? Hyatt Exit Specialists say that Hyatt is honoring those commitments. They are, however, now only accepting deeds back with no (ZERO) cash proceeds to owners. That sure doesn't say much about how Hyatt feels about the value of their timeshare product. Just like to hear from someone going through the process like me with a commitment letter.


----------



## TravelTime

Hyatt agreed to buy back a week from me. They agreed pre-Covid. I got an email recently saying they are postponing it until July. I wonder if they will renege on their offer.


----------



## pacman777

PerryKing said:


> They are not "currently "  interested in a premier ski week at Hyatt Main Street Station - Breckenridge.   So you can figure that one out .


How much are you wanting for your ski week? I might be interested.


----------



## PerryKing

WELL  Since you asked Its listed here on TUG ,   for $45,000. Week 11 (plus 10 days in the:  Summer 7 and  3 in the Fall  float time), 3 bedroom (lock off top floor , ski mountain view  - and thus comes with  5900 Hyatt Club points  each year (2950 HRPP and 2950 Float).  See the for sale listings here on TUG.     However  it's  maybe negotiable some if I sell it direct.  It's also could be sold through  an official Hyatt Reseller.  So  if purchased  through the Hyatt official reseller  any  new buyer would get the Hyatt Hotel exchange privilege  also, if that's important to the buyer.


----------



## ResaleExpert

Perry; I think your listing with the official Hyatt reseller is a good idea; however, the CO Hyatt resellers are not part of the ~40 member Licensed Timeshare Resale Brokers Association and I've found in the past 15 years that very very few of my inquiries ever know of them.  Also, the 'real' market is often considerably less than the local market brokers; I found the same in Hawaii where onsite brokers might find the buyer in their brick and mortar offices while most buyers spend a few minutes to find hundreds of listings from a few other sites.  
Rarely if ever will a Hyatt resale buyer use the hotel points; it does not even come close to making sense; dues for the points alone are typically far more than renting; and now rents are down but dues will likely go way up soon.  Your only buyer will be someone wanting to occupy ONLY week 1 (any can use the floating points) and if they may want another Diamond or Platinum week then prices are below $20,000 and not sold.  Recent 2 br. sales at under $10,000.
Many Hyatt buyers look for the most points with low dues; 2,200 points weeks are $5,500 up; 1,880 points options are as low as $1,880 with dues of $1,550.


----------



## PerryKing

Thanks ResaleExpert.   I agree that the Hyatt hotel program is not a good deal.  Originally (1990's)  it was even worse than it is now. I did a test once with the new and revised Hotel Points exchange polices  : Deposited a week at Coconut plantation, then  I could only get enough points to stay at Coconut Point through the hotel program for 5 nights during the same week I gave up.  Thus Hyatt's "profit" or "Margin" on my exchange was the value of 2 nights.  Very bad deal for the Member !  So I have never done it ! (except I have so many points than I can use, and have been to every Hyatt club in the system, that it might be better than letting them just expire.   I only mentioned the hotel program in case someone does care.  The Two official resales in Colorado have both been involved since they were part of the original sales force when the resorts were first opening.  The one in Beaver Creek is the billion dollar Vail Valley real-estate firm: Slifer Smith & Frampton Real Estate. 

But I know it is very unlikely that they are going to sell my unit anyway. However the experienced Official Resellers are at the property and at the same time  when the potential buyer is there skiing , and it takes a lot to explain to a prospect how it all works, and they do have that knowledge.     And I'm the first to understand the cost per point advantages of the club,. I.e. I tell  every one that's interested, and has not figured it out yet,  all about it as we sit in the hot tubs at the clubs. That's why ( or how I came to own)  two weeks at Hacienda dell Mar in Puerto Rico  (Plus I really love the place) .  So You might say I'm offering to someone that cares about skiing in a world class ski resort during week 11, in a premium unit.  i.e. I'm offering to sell more than just "POINTS",   I will maybe eventually sell it for a reasonable price to the right skiier, but I'm not going to just give it away. At this point in time anyway.


----------



## ResaleExpert

Perry,  it's obvious you know your ownership and understand the benefits of owning a great week and the points aspect to trade.  We honeymooned in Breckenridge 45 years ago end of January; have not yet had the chance to get back!
I DO talk to a lot of Hyatt prospects every week and if / when I get a request on Breckenridge I do go the 'in house' broker.  
I'm now ALSO with a rental company too so if you or anyone you know is looking to rent out their week please reach out.  Stay Healthy


----------



## PerryKing

Breckenridge 45 years ago ?  You need to come back soon.  Maybe even this summer.  There is a lot of short week availability at Breckenridge.  But maybe later in the summer would be better. Breck has change a lot , all for the better .  BrecK  is a "Real Town"  That's the town marketing  Motto.  I'm sure you will be quite surprised and have a great time,  summer, winter or Fall.  

 I just reserved a week at Aspen  for June 7, 2020 just 4 hours before my LCUP points expired.  As it was I lost 100 that I could not use ( or wanted to). If I could have used them for 2 days at Breck that connected to my Aspen time I would have done that.  but they didn't.

And as you know, but primarily so that other readers do not get the ideal that FLOAT points are only good at your own resort, I wanted to make the points that   FLOAT POINTS at our  Colorado resorts are just like any other Hyatt points ,  you can use them with reservations priority at your home resort or you can use them as CUP (and later as LCUP)  points at any other club in the system with availability, until they expire just like any other club points.  I used to ski with them at  Hyatt Beaver Creek, watching and garbing studios that would pop up at Beaver Creek or at Main Street Station - Breckenridge. during ski season.  I gave up after hitting a tree at Breck on peak 8 (Million dollar medical bill - That Kaiser Permanente paid for,  all of it except for  $700), and then I  also sold my Beaver Creek 2 Bedroom,  For what I paid for it - even after paying the 18% Commission.  I should have keep that one and sold Breckenridge.  Rents at Beaver Creek, peak ski season, are easy to  get,  like week 10 or my week 11 for up to $1200 a night, while at my Breckenridge 3 Bedroom, with better snow at Breck,  I have not been able to rent it now for three years straight.

I just updated my rental ad on the TUG FOR RENT section for next year if your interested in skiing, and want to bring 8- to 10 people with you.

TNX.  Perry


----------



## ResaleExpert

PerryKing said:


> Breckenridge 45 years ago ?  You need to come back soon.  Maybe even this summer.  There is a lot of short week availability at Breckenridge.  But maybe later in the summer would be better. Breck has change a lot , all for the better .  BrecK  is a "Real Town"  That's the town marketing  Motto.  I'm sure you will be quite surprised and have a great time,  summer, winter or Fall.
> 
> I just reserved a week at Aspen  for June 7, 2020 just 4 hours before my LCUP points expired.  As it was I lost 100 that I could not use ( or wanted to). If I could have used them for 2 days at Breck that connected to my Aspen time I would have done that.  but they didn't.
> 
> And as you know, but primarily so that other readers do not get the ideal that FLOAT points are only good at your own resort, I wanted to make the points that   FLOAT POINTS at our  Colorado resorts are just like any other Hyatt points ,  you can use them with reservations priority at your home resort or you can use them as CUP (and later as LCUP)  points at any other club in the system with availability, until they expire just like any other club points.  I used to ski with them at  Hyatt Beaver Creek, watching and garbing studios that would pop up at Beaver Creek or at Main Street Station - Breckenridge. during ski season.  I gave up after hitting a tree at Breck on peak 8 (Million dollar medical bill - That Kaiser Permanente paid for,  all of it except for  $700), and then I  also sold my Beaver Creek 2 Bedroom,  For what I paid for it - even after paying the 18% Commission.  I should have keep that one and sold Breckenridge.  Rents at Beaver Creek, peak ski season, are easy to  get,  like week 10 or my week 11 for up to $1200 a night, while at my Breckenridge 3 Bedroom, with better snow at Breck,  I have not been able to rent it now for three years straight.
> 
> I just updated my rental ad on the TUG FOR RENT section for next year if your interested in skiing, and want to bring 8- to 10 people with you.
> 
> TNX.  Perry


Nice to 'meet' you;  We stayed at the Trails end which was a great condo and location; houses on Main St. started at $19,000 and there were no traffic lights!  Our skiing days are over but still enjoy the mountains having lived in Incline Village starting 2003 when I sold for Hyatt High Sierra Lodge (last agent for Hyatt there to sell out their inventory).  Sounds like you did recover but must have been quite the ordeal...
We owned and operated the Gabrielli House B&B in Incline for 5 years; then turned it in to a vacation rental (7 br. 7 bath) when we moved down the hill to Reno; which we love.  May take you up on a spring or fall but booked this year.  Lucked out on a II Trade to Ko-olina Feb. 14 to 21 before the craziness started!  
I'll look forward to future conversations.


----------



## PerryKing

Thanks.  I was able to trade in to Ko olina several years ago.  Very nice  place.  Except for the closed road to enter the area that the maps on the Garmin GPS did not know about.  and the ride and traffic back to Honolulu.  I was drafted and swore into the US Army  at Fort DeRusey on Waikiki beach in 1967.  Later.


----------



## TXDreamer

After reading the posts about the buy back program I thought I would send an email to Hyatt just to see what they would offer for my deeded week at Hyatt Wild Oak.  We have been owners for going on 13 years. We really like the property but have always been disappointed that in 13 years nothing as really changed other than the service seems to have down and now the whole issue with the pool.  

I received an email back within two days saying they are offering an opportunity for you to "relinquish your ownership" with no monetary gain. In other words just give back my deed and not pay anymore maintenance fees. I am sure this is so they can turn around and add it to their portfolio program.  The truth is I wouldn't mind getting rid of it but I am not sure I just want to give it away.  Anyone else had this offer?


----------



## GTLINZ

TXDreamer said:


> I received an email back within two days saying they are offering an opportunity for you to "relinquish your ownership" with no monetary gain. In other words just give back my deed and not pay anymore maintenance fees. I am sure this is so they can turn around and add it to their portfolio program.  The truth is I wouldn't mind getting rid of it but I am not sure I just want to give it away.



The relevant question is here what are you offering to turn in? If it is a bronze or silver week, then it would be good for you. Platinum or Diamond should be worth some money and you could sell it. Gold is likely somewhere in the middle.


----------



## TXDreamer

GTLINZ said:


> The relevant question is here what are you offering to turn in? If it is a bronze or silver week, then it would be good for you. Platinum or Diamond should be worth some money and you could sell it. Gold is likely somewhere in the middle.



Thanks for the reply.  We have a Bronze week...when we joined we really just wanted the points.  1300 points, which has allowed us to stay multiple times a year since we usually go in the off season.


----------



## GTLINZ

TXDreamer said:


> Thanks for the reply.  We have a Bronze week...when we joined we really just wanted the points.  1300 points, which has allowed us to stay multiple times a year since we usually go in the off season.



We travel off season also and don't need as many points.  We also don't mind staying in a studio.

If you check ebay most bronze and silver units go for very little and often the seller is paying the transfer fee and closing costs. It is really a question of whether or not the vacations are worth the MF to you at this point.  I gave up my HGVC ownership last year and I miss it but do not miss the responsibility.  So if this does not cost you anything to turn it in it might be a good deal and eliminate a lot of headaches.

I am not sure if you have any points left, but you might be able to make reservations and still use them. For Hyatt reservations it would have to be handled correctly during the transfer. For II, i think your account stays active for the entire year and you could even do a GC in your name to make sure.


----------



## TXDreamer

GTLINZ said:


> We travel off season also and don't need as many points.  We also don't mind staying in a studio.
> 
> If you check ebay most bronze and silver units go for very little and often the seller is paying the transfer fee and closing costs. It is really a question of whether or not the vacations are worth the MF to you at this point.  I gave up my HGVC ownership last year and I miss it but do not miss the responsibility.  So if this does not cost you anything to turn it in it might be a good deal and eliminate a lot of headaches.
> 
> I am not sure if you have any points left, but you might be able to make reservations and still use them. For Hyatt reservations it would have to be handled correctly during the transfer. For II, i think your account stays active for the entire year and you could even do a GC in your name to make sure.



This is exactly what I was thinking.  I have been watching ebay and other sites for Bronze weeks and notice they are going for nothing. We have enjoyed the property but for what we are paying in MF we could stay at other nice hotels as well.  The other real kicker is that we bought into the Disney Vacation Club about 3 years ago and we have been so impressed with their service that it just makes us question is HRC is worth it any more.  

Thank you for your feedback and thoughts, it has really helped!


----------



## Pathways

TXDreamer said:


> is HRC is worth it any more.



Just like any other timeshare, there is no 'one size fits all' answer to this question.  

HRC is DEFINITELY worth it to me, but all my weeks are Plat/Diam and are at top locations in high demand weeks.  I don't think HWO  has many weeks that fit that mold.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TravelTime said:


> I called the resale operations for Marriott, Vistana and Hyatt. Hyatt is purchasing the week from me for $5400. It is an annual Diamond week at Windward Point in Key West. The transaction takes about 90 days to close. Hyatt will assume MFs in 2021 so 2020 was my last year of paying MFs. I am happy to answer any other questions.



Have you owned this unit a long time?  We have stayed at Hyatt Windward Pointe, I really liked it, we won at Beach House


----------



## TXDreamer

We have owned there for 13 years.  We live in TX so this is a nice close getaway for us.  You are right, there really aren't any high demand weeks at HWO. Even during the summer we have never had a problem getting a room.  That is actually what we have loved, most of the time we go it is like having the place to our self.  

We have just been disappointed in the promises at the property over the past few years.  Service has gone downhill and they have not really done anything to improve the property except build one new building for the Portfolio Program. Then this year we have had the whole issue with the main pool and activities building. We have just started to think that we can save the money we have been spending on MFs and use them at other hotels.


----------



## SBDawg

Just got back from MVW, I was told they are offering to relinquish my ownership for $0 dollar. I own HKB, week 4, 3-bedroom. My first thought was they are taking advantage of covid and trying to buyback from people that are getting rid of timeshare at the moment. 

What do you guys think? I'm new to the forum. And timeshare was a gift from my wife's grandparents years ago, we've been paying hefty maintenance for the past few years.


----------



## ResaleExpert

Bill here; yes, Marriott HAD agreements with many of the HOA boards to buy back foreclosures for one year's dues however, it appears they unilaterally 'postponed' these.  Of course, this is what experts are saying.  Your HKB week 4 3 br will have one of the highest resale values across every timeshare and will sell.  ALSO, the rents for that week and unit will far exceed your annual dues.  Hope this helps and I'm here to answer any questions as a prior HRC sales executive and with over 800 Hyatt sales alone in 17 years.


----------



## socaltimeshare

ResaleExpert said:


> Bill here;  Your HKB week 4 3 br will have one of the highest resale values across every timeshare and will sell.  ALSO, the rents for that week and unit will far exceed your annual dues.  Hope this helps and I'm here to answer any questions as a prior HRC sales executive and with over 800 Hyatt sales alone in 17 years.


Why is week 4 high resale?  I thought the highest resale weeks would be when families can travel due to breaks, such as summer (somewhere between 25 and 32), thanksgiving and winter break (50 - 1).


----------



## ResaleExpert

Maui especially is high in winter due to snow birds and whale watching.  Every resort has different demand but Hawaii in general is highest demand all year;  Bill


----------



## win555

A broker I had reached out to for a Hyatt listing mentioned Hyatt will start exercising ROFR. I don't feel this should be the case in this economy so I'm curious if there are any data points.



> we just got a letter from ARDA letting us know that Hyatt Residence Club will be acting more aggressively in the Right of First Refusal to acquire more inventory for the Hyatt Residence Club Portfolio Program.


----------



## ResaleExpert

All I can say is nothing since end of March through last week has been exercised.
Marriott Vacation Club stated in Sept. they are basing much of their buy back numbers on current developer sales, which have been extremely low.  Still, it MIGHT be possible they COULD start with selective resales as prices are lower than prior to March for most (not all; summer in High Sierra Lodge saw significant increases in sales AND sales prices for example).  No risk to buy now and timing the very bottom could result in Hyatt buying back a great deal by waiting.  I also can say that if Hyatt sells Portfolio Points without a deed for $21.00 per point (list price) and the resale is even $3.00 or $4.00 per point that these are ALL fabulous ownerships when used and enjoyed; whether 80% or 90% discounts.  Bill
Did they copy the letter?  I'm sure it will happen some time...just when and 'how' aggressive?


----------



## bdh

ResaleExpert said:


> Bill here; yes, Marriott HAD agreements with many of the HOA boards to buy back foreclosures for one year's dues however, it appears they unilaterally 'postponed' these.  Of course, this is what experts are saying.



Hyatt had a buy back foreclosure agreement in place with the Beach House HOA.  From what's been heard on the "coconut telegraph", Hyatt asked the HOA to put the agreement on hold for the time being - according to the coconut telegraph, the BH HOA voted to suspend the agreement.


----------



## bdh

ResaleExpert said:


> All I can say is nothing since end of March through last week has been exercised.
> Marriott Vacation Club stated in Sept. they are basing much of their buy back numbers on current developer sales, which have been extremely low.  Still, it MIGHT be possible they COULD start with selective resales as prices are lower than prior to March for most (not all; summer in High Sierra Lodge saw significant increases in sales AND sales prices for example).  No risk to buy now and timing the very bottom could result in Hyatt buying back a great deal by waiting.  I also can say that if Hyatt sells Portfolio Points without a deed for $21.00 per point (list price) and the resale is even $3.00 or $4.00 per point that these are ALL fabulous ownerships when used and enjoyed; whether 80% or 90% discounts.  Bill
> Did they copy the letter?  I'm sure it will happen some time...just when and 'how' aggressive?



Agree with Bill the RE.  Combine CV-19 with Hyatt backing away from ROFR the past 4 months, if I was in the market for a Hyatt TS, NOW is the time to jump in!


----------



## TravelTime

I got an email today that the sale of my Hyatt week has closed and the check is being sent via FedEx. So glad to be out of that one. It has taken 6+ months to complete this sale through Marriott Resales.


----------



## JanT

TravelTime, what resort did you sell and do you mind if I ask why you're glad to be "out of that one?"  I'm just curious.



TravelTime said:


> I got an email today that the sale of my Hyatt week has closed and the check is being sent via FedEx. So glad to be out of that one. It has taken 6+ months to complete this sale through Marriott Resales.


----------



## JanT

We own at Sunset Harbor and I'd really like to pick up another Hyatt week somewhere.  Not nuts about the higher maintenance fees but I can get at least a couple of weeks out of my one week, so, it makes it more palatable.  I'd like to score a Hyatt week with decent points so am watching right now to see if I can't snag a pretty good deal somewhere.



bdh said:


> Agree with Bill the RE.  Combine CV-19 with Hyatt backing away from ROFR the past 4 months, if I was in the market for a Hyatt TS, NOW is the time to jump in!


----------



## TravelTime

JanT said:


> TravelTime, what resort did you sell and do you mind if I ask why you're glad to be "out of that one?"  I'm just curious.



It was Hyatt Windward Pointe. I am glad to be out of it because I never could understand the Hyatt points program.


----------



## JanT

Oh ok.  I'm sorry you had difficulty understanding it.  



TravelTime said:


> It was Hyatt Windward Pointe. I am glad to be out of it because I never could understand the Hyatt points program.


----------



## bradj

TravelTime said:


> I got an email today that the sale of my Hyatt week has closed and the check is being sent via FedEx. So glad to be out of that one. It has taken 6+ months to complete this sale through Marriott Resales.


Finally got my check via FedEx today for my March 10th Hyatt Exit Program agreement for the sale of my week 20 Beach House. A little over $7000 which included a complete refund for my prepaid Maintenance fees. That's a lot better than their current offer of zero proceeds to the seller. I also am glad to be finished with that transaction. My unit was a resale I bought several years ago. I was one of the lucky ones who took advantage of the Exit program before Marriott got greedy taking advantage of Covid.


----------



## TravelTime

bradj said:


> Finally got my check via FedEx today for my March 10th Hyatt Exit Program agreement for the sale of my week 20 Beach House. A little over $7000 which included a complete refund for my prepaid Maintenance fees. That's a lot better than their current offer of zero proceeds to the seller. I also am glad to be finished with that transaction. My unit was a resale I bought several years ago. I was one of the lucky ones who took advantage of the Exit program before Marriott got greedy taking advantage of Covid.



We got our check today but it was only $5600 for week 14 at Windward Pointe.


----------



## bogey21

bradj said:


> ...before Marriott got greedy taking advantage of Covid.



I'm not sure the above is a fair statement.  My guess is that Marriott's change in attitude reflects the diminishing value of TimeShares in the market...

George


----------



## bradj

bogey21 said:


> I'm not sure the above is a fair statement.  My guess is that Marriott's change in attitude reflects the diminishing value of TimeShares in the market...
> 
> George


Marriott's timing in March at the beginning of the Covid panic, went from offering a fair exit price to ZERO is at best dubious.


----------



## TravelTime

Did Marriott actually change their policy? Did anyone else try to sell their Hyatt Windward Pointe or Beach House back to MVC after March and did they offer nothing for it?


----------



## bogey21

bradj said:


> Marriott's timing in March at the beginning of the Covid panic, went from offering a fair exit price to ZERO is at best dubious.


Why should Marriott pay for Weeks they can't sell...

George


----------



## bradj

TravelTime said:


> Did Marriott actually change their policy? Did anyone else try to sell their Hyatt Windward Pointe or Beach House back to MVC after March and did they offer nothing for it?


Yes, and yes. Marriott/Hyatt did change their Exit Program policy. I believe from another post earlier on this this thread the policy changed on March 25th. Deed back only. No proceeds. I tried to sell my Beach House weeks 5 & 9 post March 25th. I was told that the offers that they had made me earlier were no longer valid since I hadn't accepted them at that time and the program had changed. I was out of luck for those 2. I was also told that they were only taking deeds back, no proceeds, from people that HAD to sell!


----------



## bdh

bradj said:


> Yes, and yes. Marriott/Hyatt did change their Exit Program policy. I believe from another post earlier on this this thread the policy changed on March 25th. Deed back only. No proceeds. I tried to sell my Beach House weeks 5 & 9 post March 25th. I was told that the offers that they had made me earlier were no longer valid since I hadn't accepted them at that time and the program had changed. I was out of luck for those 2. I was also told that they were only taking deeds back, no proceeds, from people that HAD to sell!



With the emergence of Covid 19 in March, the game wildly changed!  Hyatt went into money conservation mode and ended their Buy Back Program, they suspended ROFR at all properties and they suspended their agreement to buy foreclosure units at selected properties.


----------



## worldtraveler903

Has anyone heard anything more about Hyatt's plans for their portfolio program? I have been unhappy since I was told lies during their sales pitch to me on the portfolio program. I already had a silver week with 1400 points and thought it would be good to buy 880 portfolio points so that I could book make reservations into the gold week (i.e. at the Maui location). The seller said he did not own any Hyatt Residence time shares (which was suspicious to me) but they offered me 880 points its for $11k back in 2017. It seemed like a good thing at the time but when I went online to try to book, I realized the Maui property was not included in HPP (even though I was told I could book ANY Hyatt property with my HPP). I was also not advised I'd have to pay all these fees (i.e. annual club member fee (even though I'm already a HRC member), conversion of HRC 1400 points to HPP (which is now free) so I could use the 2280 points together, and annual maintenance fee almost as much as my HRC week). Its turned into a money pit. I reached out to the Hyatt exit team and they are offering to buy back both my HRC and HPP. I only want to sell my HPP but am wondering what type of restrictions/fees I'll have to deal with if I just keep my HRC. Has anyone had any similar experience? Do you know if you can convert HRC points to HPP points (without having an HPP account)? Are there any fees to do this conversion if you don't have an HPP account? I have 7 days to consider Hyatts offer to buy back my HRC and HPP. Not sure whether to give up both or just the HPP. Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ResaleExpert

As a licensed broker with over 900 Hyatt weeks sold in 18 years ( I own 3 weeks at 3 different Hyatt resorts)
I would add a few comments:\
*Is Hyatt offering you $0 for these?
*Is Hyatt requiring you to have paid the dues for 2021 and then you can use these points?
You can sell or gift the Portfolio points separately which I have done for many clients in a similar position.
NOTE: Hyatt Portfolio Resales are names "UNAUTHORIZED RESALES" by Hyatt and do not include elite levels qualification, or WORLD of Hyatt (Hyatt Residence Club resales do not include World of Hyatt as the only difference)
There are various terms and restrictions in using HPP for HRC inventory and for the ways you can combine;  I BELIEVE you have the ability to combine less than 6 months ahead so much of the better inventory will be gone by then.  Not 100% positive as I've tried getting through their 85 page rules a few times and it seems that not every aspect is in this.  
IF you are using your 1,400 points or all/part of that week to occupy OR getting more value than the dues for this then I would keep it.
IF not then perhaps you should consider selling though most 1,400 points weeks have litte to zero net value on the resale market depending on which resort and week (and even unit at some locations.  
If I can be of further help in answering your questions please let me know, Bill


----------



## Mongoose

worldtraveler903 said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about Hyatt's plans for their portfolio program? I have been unhappy since I was told lies during their sales pitch to me on the portfolio program. I already had a silver week with 1400 points and thought it would be good to buy 880 portfolio points so that I could book make reservations into the gold week (i.e. at the Maui location). The seller said he did not own any Hyatt Residence time shares (which was suspicious to me) but they offered me 880 points its for $11k back in 2017. It seemed like a good thing at the time but when I went online to try to book, I realized the Maui property was not included in HPP (even though I was told I could book ANY Hyatt property with my HPP). I was also not advised I'd have to pay all these fees (i.e. annual club member fee (even though I'm already a HRC member), conversion of HRC 1400 points to HPP (which is now free) so I could use the 2280 points together, and annual maintenance fee almost as much as my HRC week). Its turned into a money pit. I reached out to the Hyatt exit team and they are offering to buy back both my HRC and HPP. I only want to sell my HPP but am wondering what type of restrictions/fees I'll have to deal with if I just keep my HRC. Has anyone had any similar experience? Do you know if you can convert HRC points to HPP points (without having an HPP account)? Are there any fees to do this conversion if you don't have an HPP account? I have 7 days to consider Hyatts offer to buy back my HRC and HPP. Not sure whether to give up both or just the HPP. Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks!


Sorry you had that experience.  There is a place way down below for people that take advantage and lie like your salesperson did.  I purchased HRC on resale and have 1400 points.  I love it, but really see no advantage to HPP.  I went to an owner update two weeks ago and they made a pitch for me to add 1100 HPP for like $16K.  I said no thank you.  I might be interested in pickup up the right 1880 HRC on resale.  Your 1400 point unit has some value on resale depending on location and fixed week.


----------



## worldtraveler903

ResaleExpert said:


> As a licensed broker with over 900 Hyatt weeks sold in 18 years ( I own 3 weeks at 3 different Hyatt resorts)
> I would add a few comments:\
> *Is Hyatt offering you $0 for these?
> *Is Hyatt requiring you to have paid the dues for 2021 and then you can use these points?
> You can sell or gift the Portfolio points separately which I have done for many clients in a similar position.
> NOTE: Hyatt Portfolio Resales are names "UNAUTHORIZED RESALES" by Hyatt and do not include elite levels qualification, or WORLD of Hyatt (Hyatt Residence Club resales do not include World of Hyatt as the only difference)
> There are various terms and restrictions in using HPP for HRC inventory and for the ways you can combine;  I BELIEVE you have the ability to combine less than 6 months ahead so much of the better inventory will be gone by then.  Not 100% positive as I've tried getting through their 85 page rules a few times and it seems that not every aspect is in this.
> IF you are using your 1,400 points or all/part of that week to occupy OR getting more value than the dues for this then I would keep it.
> IF not then perhaps you should consider selling though most 1,400 points weeks have litte to zero net value on the resale market depending on which resort and week (and even unit at some locations.
> If I can be of further help in answering your questions please let me know, Bill


Thanks for the advice Bill! Yes, they are offering me $0 for the direct deed back for both HPP and HRC. Below is the email they sent when I inquired with them about exiting. After reading other users' posts about other time shares not offering to take the deed back for free and having to pay someone to do the work to get rid of the timeshare, I'm grateful I even have this opportunity to unload the HPP and/or HRC without incurring any additional costs. As the economy worsens, I anticipate association fees to continue to rise to cover the portion of owners that are delinquent and could not pay their fees in 2020 or 2021.  Thankfully I still have some time to think about it (unless the offer is rescinded within the 7 days they gave me). I appreciate your help!

_At this time, Hyatt Residence Club is offering an opportunity for you to relinquish your ownership, a direct deed back, at no cost to you. While this transaction will not result in any financial proceeds, it is a quick way to exit the program and eliminate your ongoing annual maintenance fee commitment. The anticipated time to complete the ownership transfer is 120 days.

Requirements to Qualify for this Offer:

· No outstanding loans or maintenance fees.

· Members must continue paying maintenance fees throughout the contracting period and until closing/transfer is complete, to avoid delays or termination of the ownership transfer.

· Members who pay maintenance fees that are for Hyatt Residence Club’s agreed upon first year of usage, will be reimbursed after closing/transfer is complete.

· As applicable, you may be responsible for the payment of a future year maintenance fee to cover your final year of usage, before closing/transfer can complete.

· First-year occupancy to Hyatt Residence Club must be available

The offer to deed back your ownership is valid for the next 7 business days and is subject to change at any time with or without notice._


----------



## ResaleExpert

My pleasure ;  IF sold / gifted then it takes about 5-6 weeks NOT 120 days and also someone who wants and can enjoy gets it vs. Hyatt.
I've handled MANY of these and zero costs to you; perhaps I can even get you some return especially if you have points from this year.
Which resort / week is your 1,400 points at?


----------



## worldtraveler903

ResaleExpert said:


> My pleasure ;  IF sold / gifted then it takes about 5-6 weeks NOT 120 days and also someone who wants and can enjoy gets it vs. Hyatt.
> I've handled MANY of these and zero costs to you; perhaps I can even get you some return especially if you have points from this year.
> Which resort / week is your 1,400 points at?


My week is at the Sedona property which I like so I think I will keep that week. The HPP is crap though so I'm going to let that go.


----------



## ResaleExpert

Good idea;
I may be able to get you a net return on your 880 portfolio; let me know
Bill


----------



## Bobbin9060

bdh said:


> I don't know the details of the program, but here's the link to their website on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit Specialists Are Here to Help
> 
> 
> Hyatt Residence Club is doling out some serious #VacationEnvy. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hyattresidenceclub.com


We deeded back our timeshares to Hyatt and Sheraton this past Fall. We got no money for them but they paid closing fees.


----------



## Sapper

Bobbin9060 said:


> We deeded back our timeshares to Hyatt and Sheraton this past Fall. We got no money for them but they paid closing fees.



If you don’t mind sharing, what did you deed back?


----------



## MsEmba

TravelTime said:


> I just sold back a Hyatt Windward Point to Hyatt.





pacman777 said:


> How much are you wanting for your ski week? I might be interested.


I went to the BUYBACK website and called and spoke with them months ago. They told me my WEEK 4 PARK HYATT BEAVERCREEK is not eligible for the program.


----------



## SunandFun83

I am interested in buying Diamond weeks at Coconut Plantation and Sunset Harbor.
Please PM if you are looking to get out.


----------



## brdweb

MsEmba said:


> I went to the BUYBACK website and called and spoke with them months ago. They told me my WEEK 4 PARK HYATT BEAVERCREEK is not eligible for the program.



How much do you want for it? Might be interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hockeyraz

Just called about selling back my Hyatt Beach House annual 25 deeded week. They do not "buy" back anymore but will allow you to "deed" it back to them for $0.


----------



## AJCts411

Hockeyraz said:


> Just called about selling back my Hyatt Beach House annual 25 deeded week. They do not "buy" back anymore but will allow you to "deed" it back to them for $0.



Maybe you should consider trying to giving it away here, buyer pays closing and 2022 maintenance fees.    If it goes to ROFR your ahead.  If not, new owner would be happy, decent deal IMO for that amount of points.  The rental would likely bring you in 2800 to 3200 for a two bedroom.


----------



## Hockeyraz

AJCts411 said:


> Maybe you should consider trying to giving it away here, buyer pays closing and 2022 maintenance fees.    If it goes to ROFR your ahead.  If not, new owner would be happy, decent deal IMO for that amount of points.  The rental would likely bring you in 2800 to 3200 for a two bedroom.


Information like this is why I join this group. I'm trying to understand what my options are and how to execute on those options. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## travelhacker

Hockeyraz said:


> Just called about selling back my Hyatt Beach House annual 25 deeded week. They do not "buy" back anymore but will allow you to "deed" it back to them for $0.


I would list it on the market place. A couple of years ago these sold for about $2500, now it's looking they are going for around $3500-$4000. Not big money, but better than paying Hyatt to take it off your hands and better than giving it away.

Alternatively, you could list it on Redweek. If you price it well, I would think you should be able to get a buyer in short order.


----------



## GTLINZ

travelhacker said:


> I would list it on the market place.



Agreed. This is a platinum unit in Key West, Before 2017 it was silver according to the old chart but they changed it.  You should have no issue getting it sold.


----------



## maryjane

Is there a special number to call? I called the main number today and was told that they’re not doing deed backs anymore. I listed our week 26 Beach House unit on Red Week last year and had no interest. Deeding back to Hyatt seemed like the easiest way to divest ourselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelhacker

maryjane said:


> Is there a special number to call? I called the main number today and was told that they’re not doing deed backs anymore. I listed our week 26 Beach House unit on Red Week last year and had no interest. Deeding back to Hyatt seemed like the easiest way to divest ourselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was your price? Things are a bit different from last year. I don’t think you’d have any trouble getting more than you’d get from Hyatt (nothing). I’d estimate 3500 to 4000.

Heck if you’re just going to give it away, I’d be happy to get into a sales agreeement to buy it at a low price to bait Hyatt into taking it in RoFR, if I got it then that would be great.


----------



## AJCts411

I read in the HRC facebook that Hyatt exercised ROFR on a Beach House week for $9000.00.  It was a good week, platinum I believe.


----------



## alameda94501

AJCts411 said:


> I read in the HRC facebook that Hyatt exercised ROFR on a Beach House week for $9000.00.  It was a good week, platinum I believe.



Just curious @AJCts411  - what is the name of the HRC Facebook group?  I thought I was a member but couldn't find it recently.


----------



## AJCts411

alameda94501 said:


> Just curious @AJCts411  - what is the name of the HRC Facebook group?  I thought I was a member but couldn't find it recently.


Hyatt residence club owners.


----------



## bradj

AJCts411 said:


> I read in the HRC facebook that Hyatt exercised ROFR on a Beach House week for $9000.00.  It was a good week, platinum I believe.


I'm not on Facebook. What week was it that ROFR was exercised by Hyatt fo $9000? Any way we can verify that? I sold a Platinum BH week 20 back to Hyatt for a little over $7000 which  included the return of my maintenance fee. That was in March 2020. A week later they quit buying anything back and took advantage of Covid and got stuff for free,


----------



## ivywag

MsEmba said:


> I went to the BUYBACK website and called and spoke with them months ago. They told me my WEEK 4 PARK HYATT BEAVERCREEK is not eligible for the program.


Probably because your resort is not part of HPP.


----------



## dmarston

bdh said:


> I don't know the details of the program, but here's the link to their website on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit Specialists Are Here to Help
> 
> 
> Hyatt Residence Club is doling out some serious #VacationEnvy. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hyattresidenceclub.com


I just called the Hyatt Residence Club's Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico where I co-own a Platinum week unit. (Hyatt Residence Club was acquired by Marriott Vacation Club some time back). They said that Hacienda Del Mar is NOT participating in Deed Buy Back program at this time. (11/14/22).  They didn't share any reason why but said perhaps sometime in the future this would change.  Seems strange to me that some Marriott Vacation Club properties have the choice to opt out of the deed back program.  You would think it's a company wide policy to participate in the program.  From a legal perspective, it seems inconsistent and discriminatory to exclude certain properties from the deed back program.


----------



## TUGBrian

even when marriott took over vistana, they did not accept deedbacks from resorts outside the US.  IIRC it had to do with how those properties were deeded/closing/etc.

does not sound like that policy has changed


----------

